# I foster cats



## bubblesmum (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been fostering cats for a year now. Mainly short term ( no longer than 6 months) unless there are special circumstances.
I do not charge for this service. But expect to be reimbursed for food and cat litter and any medical expenses that may ( but hopefully will not have) occurred.

I Live in the Plymouth area, Have Children aged 11 and13. I have one cat of my own called bubbles. Who is a one year old neutered male. xx


----------

